# Smell Bent



## franken_stein (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys! Just did a couple of forum searches and it looks to me like nobody on Specktra has been talking about Smell Bent... I've never tried any of their products. Pretty much because I only just found out about them today! I found this article on We Heart This and then checked out the Smell Bent site, and it just look so enticing to me! I don't even really LIKE perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I guess I'm a total sucker for cutesy names and packaging and funny writing. I also like that their perfume seems kind of unusual, so I think I may get samples of their Halloween stuff. I love werewolves, haha, that one looks very cute to me. What do you guys think of this company? Has anybody tried their scents? If so, any particular one you'd recommend? I also heard that Urban Outfitters is selling their scents (their permanent stuff, at least, not sure about the limited editions) though I have only checked online so far.

  	Thanks for any input!


----------

